
Weatherspark's incredible, intuitive, mind-blowing dashboard is gone - daltonlp
https://weatherspark.com/#deprecated
======
shostack
Had Weatherspark bookmarked for a while now. You guys will definitely be
missed and I'm bummed to here this.

As a non-paying user, the honest truth is that the weather space is completely
saturated, and frankly I could never justify paying a subscription fee for the
weather. I can get the basics anywhere for free, and even the basic integrated
Android option is often enough.

Just goes to show that beautiful execution often isn't enough, and that is
unfortunate because Weatherspark was very polished and super intuitive. I just
didn't feel it offered me enough value to justify paying for.

------
pzone
This is so sad, I visited the dashboard almost every day :(

------
patrickg_zill
Are you sure you can't repurpose the dashboard code? Seems to me that there
are tools that could help you migrate?

------
nsrivast
I'd be happy to donate some time or money towards migration.

~~~
raasffdasjk
I would donate some money too..

